# Good Luck Mr. Gorsky



## DarrellP

This is a funny, but true, story about Neil Armstrong:

When Apollo Mission Astronaut Neil Armstrong first walked on the moon, he
not only gave his famous "One small step for man, one giant leap for mankind
statement but followed it by several remarks, usual com traffic between him
the other astronauts and Mission Control.

Just before he re-entered the lander, however, he made the enigmatic remark 
Good luck Mr. Gorsky."

Many people at NASA thought it was a casual remark concerning some rival
Soviet Cosmonaut. However, upon checking, there was no Gorsky in either the
Russian or American space programs. Over the years many people questioned
Armstrong as to what the "Good luck Mr. Gorsky" statement meant, but
Armstrong always just smiled.

Just a few years ago, (on July 5, 1995 in Tampa Bay FL) while answering
questions following a speech, a reporter brought up the 26 year old question
to Armstrong. This time he finally responded. Mr. Gorsky had finally died
and so Neil Armstrong felt he could answer the question.

When he was a kid, he was playing baseball with a friend in the backyard.
His friend hit a fly ball which landed in the front of his neighbor's
bedroom windows. His neighbors were Mr. & Mrs. Gorsky. As he leaned down to
pick up the ball, young Armstrong heard Mrs. Gorsky shouting at Mr. Gorsky. 
Oral sex! You want oral sex?! You'll get oral sex when the kid next door
walks on the moon!"

NOTE: This is a confirmed true story.


----------



## Blankman2k5

That is hilarious


----------



## Upstream

Still funny, and still not true.


----------



## MysteryMan

Wonders if Mrs. Gorsky was true to her word while Neil was strolling on the lunar surface?


----------



## fluffybear

Upstream said:


> Still funny, *and still not true*.


I remember this being discussed around the office several years back and someone then discovering that this story dates back to 1994 and first being told by Buddy Hacket and that Neil Armstrong himself heard the story himself for the first time in mid-1995.


----------



## Nick

How prophetic of Mrs. Gorsky, but some might say that by saying what she did she put her own foot in her mouth. :lol:


----------



## smiddy

Foot or penis? That is the question. That is a funny story though, even if it isn't true.


----------



## Nick

smiddy said:


> Foot or penis? That is the question. That is a funny story though, even if it isn't true.


_Damn, Brother! I don't believe I woulda tole that!_


----------



## Richard King

Debating the truthfulness of a seven year old post???? :lol:

http://www.snopes.com/quotes/mrgorsky.asp


----------



## audiomaster

Hope the Gorskys were a young couple and he had a LOT of patience! And a tape recorder running!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

:lol::lol::lol:

Sometimes history itself can be funnier than created humor.


----------

